# does anyone else get very jealous of their pregnant friends?



## Coconut bird

Hi everyone, my best friend just told me that she is 8 weeks pregnant. Obviously I am really happy for her and her husband, but underneath i feel this horrible feeling of jealousy. She is the last of my friends to get pregnant and two other really close friends have had babies within the last two months. Now I have no friends like me who have no children or babies. I feel like I am always buying baby stuff as presents for my friends, which makes it worse. Anyone else who is wtt feel this way? I must sound really selfish but I have no one to talk to. My DH is brilliant but I don't think he quite understands. Just needed to get this off my chest!! Thank you for listening, just glad I have this forum!


----------



## beth30

For me it all depends on who it is that is pregnant..... I've MC and had Chemical Pregnancies. There were some women my age that found out they were prego the same time I did, I miscarried, and all but one of them have had theirs..... she is due soon though. Then afterwards, people I've liked most of my life pissed me off with their happy little pregnancy announcement.... I hated them.... its sad really...But sometimes women would say they were pregnant, and I was fine with it.... with all I've been through I should be happy for any women who convieves.... but we're only human, and jealousy gets to the best of us... good luck to you...


----------



## Mrs_T

I definately feel that way! You are not alone. I feel jealous, then I feel guilty for feeling jealous! I'm always happy for other couples, but when your WTC it can make you feel like you want it to be your turn next!


----------



## Kerjack

I don't get jealous of the pregnancies, I get jealous when they have the baby with them. It really sucks. There are 5 friends/sister/SIL that have kids and I see on a regular basis. Only 1 is older than me. It makes me feel like I'm behind and I'm going to be the old Mom of the group.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes I do!! and I wish I didn't. 

Im very happy for my pregnant friend but when she asked me to go baby shopping with her I felt like I couldn't! It hurt me so bad to look at all the baby things. I did enjoy it because tthe little clothes and things are so cute, but at the same time it was torture for me!

xxx


----------



## Coconut bird

I'm so glad I'm not the only one. We are looking into buying a house now before we TTC so I am going to try and concentrate on that to take my mind off what all my friends are doing!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We are doing the same and moving house before TTC. I want to be in a nice area and a good school. 

Good luck with house hunting!! x


----------



## puppymom

I don't get jealous, per se, but it does make me crave my own baby so much more! I actually have several friends who are pregnant or just had babies, and I love watching them grow and develop. But, of course, I can't wait until it is my turn!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

I dooooooooo so so bad!!! i got "one of those texts" last week my friend is pg 12 wks with #2 i was dead jealous lol xxx BUT happy for her too i just love pg and babies!!! think i'll feel the same if lucky enough to have another next year... xx


----------



## shterr612

I definitely hear you... I had been hoping to start trying this year, but then my sister in law got pregnant this summer. She had a mc and it was really rough on all of us. I wanted to hold off a little out of respect for her feelings. Then she got pregnant again within a few months. She has never outright said that I couldn't get pregnant... but I just feel like it is right to let her have the spotlight and enjoy being the pregnant one. I am in two weddings this summer/fall and that's another reason I am trying to hold off. But yeah... it is tough. I find myself jealous of her all the time... wishing I was the pregnant one.


----------



## odd_socks

*i get very envious of friends who are pregnant but new borns more so  *


----------



## anniepie

I get really envious of pregnant ladies...not just my friends...it's like a stab in my heart every time I see one- more so than the babies, but babies as well. OH doesn't understand it and says I should be happy for them. Of course I'm happy for them, but it really hurts.


----------



## Augie

Ugh...the OH and I went to go hang out with two other couples last night for dinner and BOTH of the wives are preggo. :-( sigh...


----------



## Coconut bird

anniepie said:


> I get really envious of pregnant ladies...not just my friends...it's like a stab in my heart every time I see one- more so than the babies, but babies as well. OH doesn't understand it and says I should be happy for them. Of course I'm happy for them, but it really hurts.

That is exactly how I feel!


----------



## swanxxsong

I admittedly wrestle with the jealousy of those TTC, those who are PG and those who already have LOs. It's so frustrating, I hate feeling that surge of envy. >.<


----------



## Nessicle

I do and I have a baby who is only 3 months!!


----------



## Ilovemychild

I feel ya. My best friend is TTC/will be trying within the next few weeks, one of my really good friends (who's son is 2 weeks older than mine), is 30 weeks pregnant with her second, another really good friend is almost 20 weeks along with her first, just about every girl on my previous forum (who was pregnant with #1 the same time I was) is pregnant again... and our really good friends are currently 24 weeks along. There are sooo many babies around us. It's hard to keep this baby fever under control, but I try to remind myself that my TTC time is coming up fast and soon enough, I'll be added to the above list!!! 

You aren't alone hunny. Just remember that your time will come!!!! :)


----------



## hwimmer

Yes, I definitely get jealous. A few years ago when the first round of pregnancies amongst our group of college friends were announced, I was wrestling with uncontrollable envy. One of my close friends who was prego at the time called me to chat about everything baby (I had already heard her news through my husband) and I was noticeably unexcited for her. How horrible is that? I couldn't even fake happiness for my good friend that I love while she was going through a very exciting time. All because I wanted a baby bump of my own. We had a bit of a falling out after that, and it took us a bit to really be close again because I had hurt her feelings so much.

It's so hard. And I think it makes it more difficult because unless you've actually been in this spot yourself, most people don't get it at all (at least my friends didn't). 

For me personally, things have gotten a lot better on the jealousy front over the years and now OH and I are within a few months of TTC anyway so that definitely helps. But even though I can now be genuinely happy for them, I still do get pangs of jealousy/envy when someone announces their pregnancy, or posts pictures of their newborn, or even when they post to say their moving on to the TTC forum.


----------



## Amarna

I don't envy the pregnancy so much as I envy the newborns. :)


----------



## Marima

_Me-me-me.
Plus I tend to look babies and their moms-dads playing/dealing with them. OH always laughs when he catches me looking at someone again _


----------

